# - LMDC



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- How many of u guys got sms from Lmdc for the interview...??


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

I just got the message. They're calling me on the 11th. UHS aggregate is 80%, btw.


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- They called me on 12  Mine is 83.04


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

They called me too. My interview is on Tuesday. How much time do you reckon they'll give for fee submission?


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

So, any idea what they will ask in the interview? Im kinda nervous


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> They called me too. My interview is on Tuesday. How much time do you reckon they'll give for fee submission?


- I read it on the prospectus they say that they'll inform the selected candidates by tcs and give a time of 7 days to submit the dues.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Also of Sharif and Lmdc which one's better???


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

coolboy_a35 said:


> So, any idea what they will ask in the interview? Im kinda nervous


- I don;t have any idea about that..!! :?

- - - Updated - - -



CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Also of Sharif and Lmdc which one's better???


- I didn't applied there. but in mu point of view LMDC is way better!:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

- btw does anyone knows that do they call all applicants or the top 150,,???


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

coolboy_a35 said:


> So, any idea what they will ask in the interview? Im kinda nervous


They'll ask you to introduce yourself. Also what do you do with your free time?  
Maybe ask you about your families income, particularly your father's job. Also they'll ask where else have you applied and what are your preferences?


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

I dont think they would call every person on the list, huh? And, er, wouldnt it be awkward if they asked us our preferences and we said CMH or FMH or something like that?


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- Do they call all applying candidates or the top 150?

- - - Updated - - -

- Just say that my preference is Lmdc only..


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

If you say FMH and Cmh then that will reduce your chances. Maybe we could say that things are looking tough as far as these colleges are concerned so Lmdc is our first priority .


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, the message i got said that i had been 'shortlisted' for the interview. Doesnt that mean that they chose us among all the other applicants? I.e, they only called the 'chosen ones' (so to speak)


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

I got a text for BDS and MBBS. Not getting any hopeful though  Bracing myself for "Haan laalay, donation kitni do gay? HAAAIN?".


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

I also got there text mine is at 12.......but I would probably go for BDS...they have called me twice ¿


----------



## Mashhood Arif (Oct 24, 2014)

I have recieved sms too and on my dads phone btw


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

fatti said:


> - I read it on the prospectus they say that they'll inform the selected candidates by tcs and give a time of 7 days to submit the dues.


No not at all, they just text and give a time of two or max three days.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Also of Sharif and Lmdc which one's better???


Cosmos you serious?  LMDC ofcourse.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

coolboy_a35 said:


> So, any idea what they will ask in the interview? Im kinda nervous


Father's occupation, number of siblings, why MBBS (in some cases), plans after MBBS (very rare), where are you from, which college and general stuff like that.


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

12th...


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Have you seen the Cmh merit list? Seems like Lmdc merit will increase to 82% as well.
:'/


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Does LMDC take students on SAT basis? Thats why CMH merit is high.


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

You know, this is amazing. Depressingly amazing. I have an 80% merit, and im STILL having trouble getting admissions anywhere. Oh well, Rashid Latif or LMDC it is, then.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Amazing 
Oh well whatever Allah wishes he does nothing we can do about it. Right??


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Haha thats true. But its still a little difficult to keep faith. All we can do is pray, now.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

coolboy_a35 said:


> Does LMDC take students on SAT basis? Thats why CMH merit is high.


Nope, not on local seats.


----------



## Avee (Nov 11, 2014)

I know local students are going through their interview process right now, so any foreign students already get accepted and are planning to attend LMDC??


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

12th inshallah


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Gave my interview there today. It took them like 30 seconds. Btw, read through the Fsc books once before going there, they take a 10 mark test.


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a question. How are you guys calculating your aggregates for private colleges when almost all have 12.5% reserved for their own test/interview? 

And i heard around 70 students of lmdc were asked to submit their fees in the first week of november. So dont know why they're taking interviews and a 10 mark test now.


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Meh, i wouldn't trust rumours, honestly. Ruins your sleep. Just pray to Allah and give the interview to the best of your ability, and everything works out. 
Yaar in the end we all become doctors, one way or the other. Worrying about things we can't change wont get us anywhere.


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Actually its less of a rumour and more of something confirmed. Because i have a relative teaching at lmdc. And he confirmed it. That they have already got the fees from 50+ students. :/ 
Things like this are just so discouraging.


----------



## famal (Oct 9, 2014)

Any idea till what aggregate did they call people for mbbs and bds both? :/


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Erm, maybe 80%? For MBBS, BDS would be a little lower.


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

I know a girl whose uhs aggregate is 68%. She got called for the interview as well.


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- Guys who went for the interview today... how did it go??


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mine went good. But they didn't assure me of the admission however :/. I wonder why?


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

I guess the wait is of 2-3 days max. They'll let the ones know then if they have been selected or not. 

Any idea how many students were called for interviews though?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

I think today there were 900+


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Interviewing 900+ in a single day?! Whaattt? 
Are they interviewing all the students who hve applied kya. -.-


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Actually, yes, they are. I can only assume that the only candidates they haven't called were the ones with, for e.g, 55% merit (?), or some other exceedingly low merit.


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

How long we should wait for call. ??


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

They said wait till the weekend.


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Okey.


----------



## famal (Oct 9, 2014)

did anyone get a call for bds?

admission confirmation call* ? i gave the interview didn't get any call yet..they said they'll tell on saturday :s


----------



## bushra shahbaz (Oct 9, 2014)

famal said:


> did anyone get a call for bds?


No..i didnt get a call yet..Did u get a call?


----------



## bushra shahbaz (Oct 9, 2014)

famal said:


> did anyone get a call for bds?


Oh sorry!... it is bds you are talking about... yeah i got a call for bds ..but not mbbs !


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Who's joining LMDC? BDS/MBBS so far?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> Who's joining LMDC? BDS/MBBS so far?


Me, BDS


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Haha, aren't you already our senior?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> Haha, aren't you already our senior?


Who said so?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok now I'm really confused xD


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> Ok now I'm really confused xD


Hahaha


----------



## scarlet (Nov 17, 2014)

HaseebKhan said:


> Who's joining LMDC? BDS/MBBS so far?


me .. in bds


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking forward to meet you bro


----------



## Nomi babu (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone received call for Mbbs????


----------



## shanzay fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

plz tell me email address of lmdc plz urgent


----------



## mzain109 (Sep 20, 2014)

me in mbbs


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

What ur agg?


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Just got this info...
The girl at cmh merit no. 210 has a uhs agg of 71. She got in lmdc mbbs open merit seat. She didnt pay ny donation nor is she on a foreign seat. If someone wants to challenge this they can...
71 agg people can get in mbbs at lmdc but 82 or 83 cant. Wow. Someone really needs to teach atleast a math lesson to lmdc...
If u people dnt hv the guts to challenge this atleast lmdc ja kr ek dafa unko zaleel to kr ao...


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Faida nai, to be very very honest.


----------



## GSM7 (May 19, 2014)

medcrazy said:


> Just got this info...
> The girl at cmh merit no. 210 has a uhs agg of 71. She got in lmdc mbbs open merit seat. She didnt pay ny donation nor is she on a foreign seat. If someone wants to challenge this they can...
> 71 agg people can get in mbbs at lmdc but 82 or 83 cant. Wow. Someone really needs to teach atleast a math lesson to lmdc...
> If u people dnt hv the guts to challenge this atleast lmdc ja kr ek dafa unko zaleel to kr ao...


Where did you get this info from?


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

But try krne mein kya hai?? Parents jai nd challenge kre. Ye ek do logon ki baat nahi. Every1 shud go nd complain. Nd agr mbbs wale iss tarah hain tu haseeb brother u could get into mbbs rahter then bds at lmdc...
Ever thought of that??
Whoever is reading this post plz go nd challenge lmdc... only then maybe u hv a chance there... i personally know a guy with 82 nd another girl with 73 got in mbbs at lmdc...

- - - Updated - - -

GSM7 she is my cousins classmate. When my cousin told me that her classmate got into lmdc with an aggregate of 71 i asked her whether she gave donation or is on foreign seat after which i got an answer "got in lmdc on open merit seat". Trust me this is genuine info nd parents shud atleast go nd complain...
My cousin knows that they are not that well equiped to pay a huge donation so this is a heavy sifarish thing. But guys come on. Go nd challenge this...

- - - Updated - - -

Nxt time ny of u go to lmdc nd get a reply "ji app ka tu chance nahi" tu plz iss student ka naam le kr khe dena "haan par 71 wali ka hai".
I really hope u do that for ur own sake. Lets see how they react!!


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

medcrazy said:


> But try krne mein kya hai?? Parents jai nd challenge kre. Ye ek do logon ki baat nahi. Every1 shud go nd complain. Nd agr mbbs wale iss tarah hain tu haseeb brother u could get into mbbs rahter then bds at lmdc...
> Ever thought of that??
> Whoever is reading this post plz go nd challenge lmdc... only then maybe u hv a chance there... i personally know a guy with 82 nd another girl with 73 got in mbbs at lmdc...
> 
> ...


Yeah when I went they were telling some1 that merit would be 84.7%!!!!!


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

medcrazy said:


> But try krne mein kya hai?? Parents jai nd challenge kre. Ye ek do logon ki baat nahi. Every1 shud go nd complain. Nd agr mbbs wale iss tarah hain tu haseeb brother u could get into mbbs rahter then bds at lmdc...
> Ever thought of that??
> Whoever is reading this post plz go nd challenge lmdc... only then maybe u hv a chance there... i personally know a guy with 82 nd another girl with 73 got in mbbs at lmdc...
> 
> ...


You need legit info to challenge anybody bro.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

I submit fee in Sharif and now lmdc call me to deposit fee  :?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

BDS? Same happened to me.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

medcrazy said:


> But try krne mein kya hai?? Parents jai nd challenge kre. Ye ek do logon ki baat nahi. Every1 shud go nd complain. Nd agr mbbs wale iss tarah hain tu haseeb brother u could get into mbbs rahter then bds at lmdc...
> Ever thought of that??
> Whoever is reading this post plz go nd challenge lmdc... only then maybe u hv a chance there... i personally know a guy with 82 nd another girl with 73 got in mbbs at lmdc...
> 
> ...


Sifarish maybe.


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Aur kitna ligit chahiye?? Im giving u a name, aggregate nd got admission in lmdc without a foreign passport. (If u want to look at an angle that maybe shes on a foreign seat). That should not be possible without a foreign passport. Also, umer yes this is a sifarish thing but i on my end am gona challenge this. I know her marks nd all... If not much atleast the admin of lmdc will flinch or try to cover it...
Ziada se ziada kya karein ge lmdc wale??
Nd agr aur ligit chahiye tu demand their merit list or the list of names of students who got in... im sure ull find a name...


----------



## Iqra143 (Jul 22, 2014)

Does LMDC include expats pakis with different boards as foreigners ( we don't get nationality in gulf)?


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Iqra, if your parent/guardian's income has been coming from abroad for atleast the past 2 years, then you can qualify for the foreign seat. This is confirmed.


----------



## rlmcian (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi people. My friend with an aggregate of 83.2 got in lmdc but when she saw rlmc she really liked the campus. Now lmdc is really convenient for her because its near her house and shes not a hostelite but given its "reputation" should she stay in lmdc or join rlmc?? Also, doctors prefer their kids to study from lmdc rather than fmh. Is that true?


----------



## humda (Oct 22, 2014)

I with an agg of exact 75.7 didn't get any chance in MBBS in any of the med colg and have already deposited fee for bds here :/ but still ... my mind .... isn't accepting this all







and what really can happen







if we all try? This is what makes pakistan falling down :/


----------



## humda (Oct 22, 2014)

I applied each and every where even ripah one didn't call me for mbbs? Kia waqai itna high hogaya hai merit?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

humda said:


> I with an agg of exact 75.7 didn't get any chance in MBBS in any of the med colg and have already deposited fee for bds here :/ but still ... my mind .... isn't accepting this all  and what really can happen if we all try? This is what makes pakistan falling down :/


I've run out of Medical Colleges to apply for MBBS :'( Some of them were very unfair in their dealing but then I realised its 'Private' Colleges we're dealing with :/ Submitted my dues at Sharif Medical College to secure the BDS seat they offered... Its not like we didn't try hard enough. Stuff happens.


----------



## FIAN (Nov 24, 2014)

HaseebKhan said:


> I've run out of Medical Colleges to apply for MBBS :'( Some of them were very unfair in their dealing but then I realised its 'Private' Colleges we're dealing with :/ Submitted my dues at Sharif Medical College to secure the BDS seat they offered... Its not like we didn't try hard enough. Stuff happens.


i had an aggregate of 82% didnt get call from anywhere ...i went to lmdc and to my surprise they said our last meirt is 84.9% (LOOOOLLL) well i argued that last merit of government colleges is 85.6 then how is it possible they told me to NEGOTIATE with someone in their accounts department now that man said we take 21 lakh on self finance seat ... x__x .. i went straight to akhtar saeed ..their admissions are closed but they are considering students with good aggregates their last merit is 78%


----------



## rlmcian (Nov 21, 2014)

Though with 81 i didnt get in lmdc but my friend tells me that lmdc's actual merit IS 83.9. (The ones they took on merit). All otherz are taken on foreign seat by taking 21 lakh...


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

FIAN said:


> i had an aggregate of 82% didnt get call from anywhere ...i went to lmdc and to my surprise they said our last meirt is 84.9% (LOOOOLLL) well i argued that last merit of government colleges is 85.6 then how is it possible they told me to NEGOTIATE with someone in their accounts department now that man said we take 21 lakh on self finance seat ... x__x .. i went straight to akhtar saeed ..their admissions are closed but they are considering students with good aggregates their last merit is 78%


No Offence but isn't this unfair to those 78% kids? I'm personally against this sort of cruelty. Rashid Latif for example was supposed to close admissions some 1.5 months ago but they didn't and those left out of the CMH lists came swarming to such colleges where 70-75% agg posessing candidates were hopefuls. Same happened in Avicenna.
Medical Education in Pakistan has been dealt with big blows this year, FIRST, the Quota system in which they tried to stop Women to get education in this field. THEN they abolished MCAT, the only way most "950+ in Fsc." get a reality check on their Ratta-technique and are suppressed down.
Then all of this.
Ok ok, I didn't deserve MBBS with such a poor score and maybe I was riding on some pure luck, but this is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

i agree system here is horrible they dont care about our future or how much students have struggled to come this far.they just care about money.It seems like if u want to have a great degree u should have a lot of money here also sifarish ,donations and vip's children find there way.And mediocre people are left behind even if they have a better agg then the vip's children. May Allah see our struggle and help us all.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I couldnt help but say, EXACT-SAME-STORY at IMDC. People who didn't pass the NTS have been sent admission letters because they had strong sifarishes behind them. I tried to mention that because people on this site itself have admitted sifarish. But most people are here with an alias probably to hide their identities. I cannot go to them and challenge them without a name. I can only sit here and curse them.


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

yusra also they didnt even told me my nts merit man and just hung up on my face.But Allhamdullilah without sifarish or donation i got into aimc.but it was a border line case anyways


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

I am also repenting why did i not apply to aimc,avicenna 
Mbbs to ho jata


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

Look i am telling u jo bhi hota hay behtar k liyeh hota hay.At that time we feel its unfair.But Allah Almighty has always something special for each and every one of us .We just need to wait .Cuz about a week or u can say for abt a month me and my parents were really worried sometimes i was really depressed.But a miracle happened for me and it will happen for u too.So just wait until that happens.u will see u will forget all bad days:thumbsup: BUT DONT FORGET TOO WORK HARD AND PRAY


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah inshallah. 
Wish u best of luck ahead too.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> I am also repenting why did i not apply to aimc,avicenna
> Mbbs to ho jata


Gonna do BDS?


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> Yeah inshallah.
> Wish u best of luck ahead too.


THANKS


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

rlmcian said:


> Hi people. My friend with an aggregate of 83.2 got in lmdc but when she saw rlmc she really liked the campus. Now lmdc is really convenient for her because its near her house and shes not a hostelite but given its "reputation" should she stay in lmdc or join rlmc?? Also, doctors prefer their kids to study from lmdc rather than fmh. Is that true?


Lmdc is above RLMC and fmh in a lot of ways, so yeah what you're asking may be true.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

humda said:


> I with an agg of exact 75.7 didn't get any chance in MBBS in any of the med colg and have already deposited fee for bds here :/ but still ... my mind .... isn't accepting this all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BDS is a better option than MBBS in today's Pakistan, got plenty of reasons for that, so be happy and it'll all be worth it in the end


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

FIAN said:


> i had an aggregate of 82% didnt get call from anywhere ...i went to lmdc and to my surprise they said our last meirt is 84.9% (LOOOOLLL) well i argued that last merit of government colleges is 85.6 then how is it possible they told me to NEGOTIATE with someone in their accounts department now that man said we take 21 lakh on self finance seat ... x__x .. i went straight to akhtar saeed ..their admissions are closed but they are considering students with good aggregates their last merit is 78%


The LMDC guy was telling you a BIG LIE and only wanted money from you.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> No Offence but isn't this unfair to those 78% kids? I'm personally against this sort of cruelty. Rashid Latif for example was supposed to close admissions some 1.5 months ago but they didn't and those left out of the CMH lists came swarming to such colleges where 70-75% agg posessing candidates were hopefuls. Same happened in Avicenna.
> Medical Education in Pakistan has been dealt with big blows this year, FIRST, the Quota system in which they tried to stop Women to get education in this field. THEN they abolished MCAT, the only way most "950+ in Fsc." get a reality check on their Ratta-technique and are suppressed down.
> Then all of this.
> Ok ok, I didn't deserve MBBS with such a poor score and maybe I was riding on some pure luck, but this is absolutely ridiculous.


I partially agree with what you said but MCAT has to be replaced by SAT and Quota system has to be implemented for the betterment of the profession.


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

eaqa said:


> Look i am telling u jo bhi hota hay behtar k liyeh hota hay.At that time we feel its unfair.But Allah Almighty has always something special for each and every one of us .We just need to wait .Cuz about a week or u can say for abt a month me and my parents were really worried sometimes i was really depressed.But a miracle happened for me and it will happen for u too.So just wait until that happens.u will see u will forget all bad days:thumbsup: BUT DONT FORGET TOO WORK HARD AND PRAY


Well said, eaqa!


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

MCAT is fine as it is, its a fair system and doesn't need anyone to tamper with it. I also agree with the quota decision, but thats another matter. 

Anyways, i wish you all the best of luck, wherever you go. In the end, we're all gonna be well respected doctors in Pakistan, inshallah, so why worry?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

coolboy_a35 said:


> MCAT is fine as it is, its a fair system and doesn't need anyone to tamper with it. I also agree with the quota decision, but thats another matter.
> 
> Anyways, i wish you all the best of luck, wherever you go. In the end, we're all gonna be well respected doctors in Pakistan, inshallah, so why worry?


Inn Sha Allah but I don't agree with your MCAT part, they should atleast take a separate test for A Levels students or reserve seats for A Levelians or make Sat 2 the requirement for A Levelians.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

There used to be a separate test for A Levels a few years ago I guess.


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> BDS is a better option than MBBS in today's Pakistan, got plenty of reasons for that, so be happy and it'll all be worth it in the end


Woah! What?! I'd love to hear the reasons on this one.


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

MCAT is fair enough though a separate examination for A-level candidates seems right as well but then they'll have to invoke a quota for A-level students and the number of seats for that is always gonna be controversial. As far as the gender disposition quota goes, I don't think it is the right perspective to look at this from. If one works hard and gets better grades/marks they should be preferred above those with lower aggregates. Gender has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahmad Zia said:


> Woah! What?! I'd love to hear the reasons on this one.


Too long to be written, but I'll give you a general overview, MBBS is saturated, demand and supply rule, better income, easier lifestyle.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahmad Zia said:


> MCAT is fair enough though a separate examination for A-level candidates seems right as well but then they'll have to invoke a quota for A-level students and the number of seats for that is always gonna be controversial. As far as the gender disposition quota goes, I don't think it is the right perspective to look at this from. If one works hard and gets better grades/marks they should be preferred above those with lower aggregates. Gender has nothing to do with this.


As long as A Levels students are treated fairly, I'll be fine with it as I think many of them fail to achieve their goal of scoring high in the MCAT with just two to three months of study.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> BDS is a better option than MBBS in today's Pakistan, got plenty of reasons for that, so be happy and it'll all be worth it in the end


Really BDS is better??.. wow first time hearing it.. though I'm doing it but can't accept it... but inshaallah it's gonna be good for me.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

aneyk said:


> Really BDS is better??.. wow first time hearing it.. though I'm doing it but can't accept it... but inshaallah it's gonna be good for me.


Ask the people who are fresh MBBS and BDS graduates and are serving in Pakistan, you'll get the answer


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> As long as A Levels students are treated fairly, I'll be fine with it as I think many of them fail to achieve their goal of scoring high in the MCAT with just two to three months of study.


Been there, done that *dreaded nostalgia*


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahmad Zia said:


> Been there, done that *dreaded nostalgia*


I am also a victim ^_^


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Too long to be written, but I'll give you a general overview, MBBS is saturated, demand and supply rule, better income, easier lifestyle.


MBBS is saturated; agreed but the better graduates tend to get through the pack with relative ease. There is never not gonna be a shortage of doctors, proof; all the people going crazy here for the quota system to be implemented stem on the basis that more doctors are needed albeit better ones. Sorry to say but that better income part is a total farce and I don't think anyone needs proof for that. Easier lifestyle; agreed, you lot are generally more relaxed in both studies and practice *I be jealous on that part*
I'll raise one point only and please I'd claim no offence but what would you rather save; your teeth or the host of the other vital organs that keep you buzzing!


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahmad Zia said:


> MBBS is saturated; agreed but the better graduates tend to get through the pack with relative ease. There is never not gonna be a shortage of doctors, proof; all the people going crazy here for the quota system to be implemented stem on the basis that more doctors are needed albeit better ones. Sorry to say but that better income part is a total farce and I don't think anyone needs proof for that. Easier lifestyle; agreed, you lot are generally more relaxed in both studies and practice *I be jealous on that part*
> I'll raise one point only and please I'd claim no offence but what would you rather save; your teeth or the host of the other vital organs that keep you buzzing!


*More relaxed in studies*
No bro, I think it would be wise for me to avoid getting into an argument with you, no offence though


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahmad Zia said:


> MBBS is saturated; agreed but the better graduates tend to get through the pack with relative ease. There is never not gonna be a shortage of doctors, proof; all the people going crazy here for the quota system to be implemented stem on the basis that more doctors are needed albeit better ones. Sorry to say but that better income part is a total farce and I don't think anyone needs proof for that. Easier lifestyle; agreed, you lot are generally more relaxed in both studies and practice *I be jealous on that part*
> I'll raise one point only and please I'd claim no offence but what would you rather save; your teeth or the host of the other vital organs that keep you buzzing!


The society is changing, the teeth are important too 
And bro, better income is a need for many, and told ya that I cannot fully explain that why I pick BDS over MBBS in Pakistan in written posts, there is a lot more to it than I can say


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've heard from many people too that bds is much more difficult but I guess that's only for four years, whereas mbbs graduates go on and on and on with all the post graduation process that lasts another 5 or 6 years :/.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

There'll always be a shortage of doctors in Pakistan, the other day I was reading a report that there are only 1 lac doctors in Pakistan while a minimum of 6 lac are required :?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> I've heard from many people too that bds is much more difficult but I guess that's only for four years, whereas mbbs graduates go on and on and on with all the post graduation process that lasts another 5 or 6 years :/.


Exactly, but the initial four years of BDS are hell. Barely in 2nd year and already got to study Pharma, Patho, Dental Materials, Behavioral Sciences, pre-operative Dentistry, and I guess I still am missing something/s.


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> *More relaxed in studies*
> No bro, I think it would be wise for me to avoid getting into an argument with you, no offence though


Okay I agree to a certain bias here. Hell! I just gave the bloody proffs for crying out loud though it was proverbial walk in the part this time, don't know how, perhaps, the papers were easy. BDS first year is probably the toughest semester in medical studies followed closely by our MBBS 3rd semester ( pharmacology is a *****!) After the first semester you gotta admit we guys have the tougher curriculum. As proof I know you must have seen the "goal" past papers, just compare your papers with ours and I'm sure you'll see reason.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mbbs is a b***h too everybody agrees


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> The society is changing, the teeth are important too
> And bro, better income is a need for many, and told ya that I cannot fully explain that why I pick BDS over MBBS in Pakistan in written posts, there is a lot more to it than I can say


Hey i never wanted to start this argument in the first place cause I know stuff can get touchy on this subject. *white flag* I claim peace ;p


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahmad Zia said:


> Okay I agree to a certain bias here. Hell! I just gave the bloody proffs for crying out loud though it was proverbial walk in the part this time, don't know how, perhaps, the papers were easy. BDS first year is probably the toughest semester in medical studies followed closely by our MBBS 3rd semester ( pharmacology is a *****!) After the first semester you gotta admit we guys have the tougher curriculum. As proof I know you must have seen the "goal" past papers, just compare your papers with ours and I'm sure you'll see reason.


The point is not about the difficulty of the papers, even if our papers are easier, we still got to study all, we still can't afford to miss out anything as you know UHS is quite unpredictable, like you guys study the Guyton in two parts, while we had to do it all in first year, even if the paper was easier, though this time it wasn't, we still studied all of it.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> The society is changing, the teeth are important too
> And bro, better income is a need for many, and told ya that I cannot fully explain that why I pick BDS over MBBS in Pakistan in written posts, there is a lot more to it than I can say


You are doing BDS?? I thought you're an MBBS student??


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

aneyk said:


> You are doing BDS?? I thought you're an MBBS student??


No, I am in BDS, 2nd year now


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> No, I am in BDS, 2nd year now


Are you telling the truth??


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

aneyk said:


> Are you telling the truth??


It doesn't take a genius to figure that out you know. He pretty much mentioned it in his previous comments, no offence.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Ahmad Zia said:


> It doesn't take a genius to figure that out you know. He pretty much mentioned it in his previous comments, no offence.


You his marketing manager?? Such small things can only be figured out by small geniuses like you.. thanx.. and next time don't reply to posts that don't concern you... NO offense


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

aneyk said:


> You his marketing manager?? Such small things can only be figured out by small geniuses like you.. thanx.. and next time don't reply to posts that don't concern you... NO offense


Woah! Touche! No. I'm the guy who helps morons like you out cause of the shear pity I feel in regards to your intellectual prowess. Perhaps, my comment was a little uncalled for, point taken. At least it made you put a couple of your neurones to the test, for the first time in your life by the looks of it. Its a public forum, btw, deal with it. I didn't know genius could be quantified, thanks for enlightening me on that one. I'll own up to my mistake and apologise for my earlier comment, though it hurts, but, sorry! I'd rather not drag this any further.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

OK don't get senti. You're not the person who helps morons... but you're somebody who is a moron himself.....its OK I can fully understand your none exsisting mental capabilities..whatever..


----------



## allcovetalllost (Oct 24, 2014)

aneyk said:


> OK don't get senti. You're not the person who helps morons... but you're somebody who is a moron himself.....its OK I can fully understand your none exsisting mental capabilities..whatever..


It's "non-existing". Next time you want to troll on the Internet with your drama, at least get your spelling right.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Guys guys, take it easy, be nice 
And aneyk, I am a member of this forum since October 2013 and ever since I got admission, I've mentioned it countless times that I am a BDS student in LMDC, and why would I lie?


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Guys guys, take it easy, be nice
> And aneyk, I am a member of this forum since October 2013 and ever since I got admission, I've mentioned it countless times that I am a BDS student in LMDC, and why would I lie?


I became a member in September... and I know you wouldn't lie.. I just couldn't believe it... sorry..I had always thought you were doing MBBS.. but its clear now.. and wasn't I talking to you?? who is this Ahmad Zia guy poking his nose in.. Nosey Parker.
But nevertheless I wanted to know that i got my timetable.. its so packed! and only 15mins break? And in the first year would I only study the teeth?? And did you give your Profs?how many papers did you give and what was your result?how were the papers?

- - - Updated - - -

And yeah.. one more thing.. if i have done my BDS from LMDC.. after graduation can I study in a government college? Like for my post graduate.?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

aneyk said:


> I became a member in September... and I know you wouldn't lie.. I just couldn't believe it... sorry..I had always thought you were doing MBBS.. but its clear now.. and wasn't I talking to you?? who is this Ahmad Zia guy poking his nose in.. Nosey Parker.
> But nevertheless I wanted to know that i got my timetable.. its so packed! and only 15mins break? And in the first year would I only study the teeth?? And did you give your Profs?how many papers did you give and what was your result?how were the papers?


Come on, be nice, all of us in this field are like a family working together for the betterment of people so stop the fighting already


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

aneyk said:


> I became a member in September... and I know you wouldn't lie.. I just couldn't believe it... sorry..I had always thought you were doing MBBS.. but its clear now.. and wasn't I talking to you?? who is this Ahmad Zia guy poking his nose in.. Nosey Parker.
> But nevertheless I wanted to know that i got my timetable.. its so packed! and only 15mins break? And in the first year would I only study the teeth?? And did you give your Profs?how many papers did you give and what was your result?how were the papers?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Pm me for further details


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

aneyk said:


> I became a member in September... and I know you wouldn't lie.. I just couldn't believe it... sorry..I had always thought you were doing MBBS.. but its clear now.. and wasn't I talking to you?? who is this Ahmad Zia guy poking his nose in.. Nosey Parker.
> But nevertheless I wanted to know that i got my timetable.. its so packed! and only 15mins break? And in the first year would I only study the teeth?? And did you give your Profs?how many papers did you give and what was your result?how were the papers?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I'll be able to explain it better


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> I'll be able to explain it better


OK..yeah I'll.. thanx.. and yeah the fighting.. I'm done with it....over...


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hehe, everyone's like, guys stop fighting, and im just here with popcorn...


----------

